# what is the best thing to treat rain rot



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I used Absorbine. medicated treatment. their is a spray that you leave on, no clean up also comes with a medicated shampoo. Its also used for a number of other things (horse related) I love it!


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Last year my horse got one of the worse cases of rain rot I've ever seen. All I can say is don't let it go too long before calling your vet. My horses hair was falling out in clumps and it took almost the whole winter/spring to grow back. Some people say the craziest things to put on it but truthfully getting it checked out and getting an antibacterial shampoo and antibiotics is probably your best bet. Knowing that your getting the best treatment is much better then guessing around what might work and what might not.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

I dapped every spot with Iodine for about a week every day, then continued to dapp the healing spots every 3 or 4 days for a month. Rainrot can be very stubborn, thus I didn't stop treatment just because it looked as if it would get better.
Good luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

diet and nutrition,
While it is a fungus, generally it only takes root in a malnourished horse, usually a lack of vitamin A. Topical solutions are only treating symptoms and not getting rid of the underlying problem. Thats why it apears to keep coming back, if you dont fix the horses diet it will keep coming back.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Iodine shampoo followed by a spot treatment of iodine.
Then a good vitamin A supplement. Multivitamins designed for mare and foal are usually loaded with vitamin A.


----------



## primaxo (Oct 22, 2012)

Rain rot can occur because of many things, although must common is the rain. Sometimes it happens when you are not grooming your horse enough, either way, a good way to treat it is to groom, groom, groom!

If you are sharing brushes with another horse who does have rain rot, that may be why.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Straight generic listerine in a spray bottle. Clears it up really quick.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> diet and nutrition,
> While it is a fungus, generally it only takes root in a malnourished horse, usually a lack of vitamin A. Topical solutions are only treating symptoms and not getting rid of the underlying problem. Thats why it apears to keep coming back, if you dont fix the horses diet it will keep coming back.


Rain rot is not fungus. It is actually a bacteria that acts like fungi. Do NOT treat the area with a fungus treatment and keep the area CLEAN and dry. Keeping moisture away from the infected area will help healing and speed up the process. 

I washed my horse daily for a week making sure she was completely dry. Which was hard because I was in a small barn in the middle of January.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

So.. Rainrot acts much like a fungus - still being a bacteria - and can actually be something that can be passed between horses by even grooming tools. 

Depending on the time of year [considering I live in the NW and it rains a lot here a majority of the year] I cleanse the area first. The goal is to get rid of the scabbing if its that bad. The longer the horse soaks the easier they are to get rid of. Getting rid of the scabbing that is harboring bacteria is important  Usually considering its colder when raining I'll spot wash. Regular shampoo is fine. 

Then I start the treatment process honestly.. I just use Cowboy Magic Krudbuster. The biggest thing is keeping the area from exposure to the eliments until you have it treated.. And as someone mentioned above.. continue treatment on the area a bit past the time it appears to have cleared.

Wash up your grooming tools and make sure no one else is sharing them - both people and horses. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

My 40 year old pony has rain rot and it comes every spring and stays through until October. I haven't tried the vit A but I think that adding that to his senior feed and mash might help. I usually groom the heck out of him while he has it. He doesn't seem to mind it but still won't come in out of the rain and will get irriatated if I try and lock him in his stall. In October is when I start to blanket him because of the cooler weather. That's when it seems to start going away.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mtg treats. It and works super well on that sort of thing. My horse gets something on her back le legs from urine splashing up on them. So I put mtg on it, wait 2 or 3 days and then take a rubber curry to it, it comes right off. Mtg works miracles on dermatological issues


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

NIzoral shampoo.

You can buy it from a pharmacy (chemist) 

Dilute with hand hot water and apply to coat, lather up well working it well into the hair to the skin and leave to dry.

It will sort out the rain rot within days.

No need to pick off scabs which is very painful for the horse. They will fall off as you wash. The shampoo seems good at dissolving much of the scab.

Sometimes you may need to wash a second time but I've rarely found I need to do this.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My trainer uses Cowboy Magic on her TB that gets rain rot pretty bad. It's not the shampoo kind, but it's in a spray bottle. I forget what it's called, I just know it's Cowboy Magic and it works well!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> diet and nutrition,
> While it is a fungus, generally it only takes root in a malnourished horse, usually a lack of vitamin A. Topical solutions are only treating symptoms and not getting rid of the underlying problem. Thats why it apears to keep coming back, if you dont fix the horses diet it will keep coming back.


Sorry Joe4d - that is rubbish! My filly got rain scald this year - and you couldn't have seen a better nourished horse.

We had an exceptionally wet winter and she is not covered - she got rain scald. My Clydesdale got it on her ears as they were the pnly part of her not covered.

It's a skin condition caused when the skin becomes totally drenched for an extended period of time. A fungus takes hold and if left untreated will be spread in exactly the same way that ringworm spreads through the coat - outwards!

As described above generaly one thorough wash with Nizoral will completely sort it out.

To assist in strengthening the skin - Copper & Zinc are required on a steady regular basis - I have a multi mineral block that contains both left in the paddock so that they can freely help themselves. If out at grass the majority of horses will have plenty of Vitamin A in their diet.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

capercowgirl said:


> Rain rot is not fungus. It is actually a bacteria that acts like fungi. Do NOT treat the area with a fungus treatment and keep the area CLEAN and dry. Keeping moisture away from the infected area will help healing and speed up the process.
> 
> I washed my horse daily for a week making sure she was completely dry. Which was hard because I was in a small barn in the middle of January.


Sorry Capergirl - it is a fungus! Initially! 

I have been researching the conditioin along with Greasy heel and mudfever and have EXTENSIVE proof that the antifungal shampoo Nizoral which contains Ketaconisol if used when symptoms first show will knock it on the head within a few days. I have testemonials from all over the world now from people who have used it on their horses.

I spent much time wth racehorses that come in from spelliing with it and EVERY one responded immediately to the Nizoral.

I have vets here in NZ, Australia and UK now recomending it to their clients.

While it was once thought to be a baccterial infection there is much doubt now. We have to bear in mind that the vet doesn't usually see it until the owner has picked away at the scabs, broken the skin and allowed the bacteria access.

Consider the initial signs of the infection?
Yellowy sticky stuff, clumping hairs together, darl pink inflamed skin beneath - but where is the blood? There will be none if left alone because the skin is not broken, Lymph has oozed through the skin pores and being sticky has clumped around the hairs. Along comes owner who tries to remove the very tough 'scabs' when they do they rip the hair out of the skin by its roots! No wonder horses with mud fever get so grumpy with the old method of treatment. Forcing off the scabs is very painful and to be honest borders on cruelty!

Wash affected and surroounding are well with Nizoral and hand hot water. LAther up well working the lshampoo well into the hair to the skin.Leave. Within days the scabs will drop off and the infection will not sspread further.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It is bacterial and also contagious. The healthier the horse the better it will fight it, there are lots of antibacterial washes and sprays out there and it might need a course of antibiotics
I have never in all my years of horse owning had one with rain rot or mud fever, for me prevention is better than cure and if the weathers going to be really wet and muddy for a prolonged period they get somewhere dry to stand either indoors or outdoors and a lightweight waterproof blanket
The problem is once a horse has it any blanketing will incubate the bacteria to give it a better breeding ground and make it worse


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> It is bacterial and also contagious. The healthier the horse the better it will fight it, there are lots of antibacterial washes and sprays out there and it might need a course of antibiotics
> I have never in all my years of horse owning had one with rain rot or mud fever, for me prevention is better than cure and if the weathers going to be really wet and muddy for a prolonged period they get somewhere dry to stand either indoors or outdoors and a lightweight waterproof blanket
> The problem is once a horse has it any blanketing will incubate the bacteria to give it a better breeding ground and make it worse


If you've never had this problem then you are hardly in the position to advise on it's treatment.

It is not contageous for a start and as I've written above it is not bacterial. The bacteria is a SECONDARY infection.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> If you've never had this problem then you are hardly in the position to advise on it's treatment.
> 
> It is not contageous for a start and as I've written above it is not bacterial. The bacteria is a SECONDARY infection.


 I have spent many years working with vets who've been called out to treat the condition so I think that makes me more than capable of adding my comment.
A lot more than you are since you obviously seem to know so little yourself about it
Maybe you should spend a few minutes reading the info in these links and educate yourself before wasting more of your time being so rude to people
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthRainRot.shtml
Rain Rot in Horses
Dermatophilus congolensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I have spent many years working with vets who've been called out to treat the condition so I think that makes me more than capable of adding my comment.
> A lot more than you are since you obviously seem to know so little yourself about it
> Maybe you should spend a few minutes reading the info in these links and educate yourself before wasting more of your time being so rude to people
> http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthRainRot.shtml
> ...


*READ MY EARLIER POST* - I have been actively physically researching it over the past 8 years. With physical cases to treat. My own equine vet (specialist) now advises clients to use Nizerol


*VETS RARELY* ever see rain scald, mudfever, greasy heel in it's early stages - they see it AFTER the owner has picked at it, broken the skin and washed it with everything they possess that hides under the kitchen sink.

By that stage YES dermatophilus has got into it, its a commion bacteria found in the soil just about everywhere in the world. 

*Testamonials from others*
_Evelyn,

Just wanted to say thank you for posting a message (quite a while back!) about the treatment of mudfever and using Nizoral anti-dandruff shampoo and explaining the benefits of it rather than using Hibiscrub. _ _

My poor little yearling is suffering from it (typically a couple of weeks before his BEF Futurity!!) I applied the Nizoral last night, and this morning I checked his back legs and the worse one had a chunk of scabs missing! I'll apply it again tonight and hopefully by next Thursday it will have cleared away. _ _

So thanks again _ _

Freya – Horse & Hound Forum_ _


Hi,_ _

Firstly I am very sorry in the huge delay in getting back to you, to let you know how I got on. _ _

Secondly a huge thankyou for recomending Nizerol to treat the scabs. It was very effective. I only needed to use it once and they cleared up







it was actually cheap to buy too (got a bottle from my local Asda store) I didn't need to use too much off it either and diluted in hot water, left to cool then sponged it on. _ _

I have before Pics, I need to take after pics but you can clearly see a big difference and I will deffiently be using Nizerol again. _ _

Thanks again for your help and advice _ _

Lauren xx _ _
___________________ _
Proud owner of Ruby 

Hi Evelyn - I do apologise for not getting back to you before - especially when you were so helpful with the advice. I found the Nizerol really good. Interestingly, this is the first summer that he hasn't had little mud fever 'scablets' in the summer, so I think it really cleared it up completely. This year, I plan to start the pig oil late summer (soon) to try to avoid the mud fever starting up. However, my boy is 27 now and his arthritis has become v bad this summer, so I think it unlikeley that he will do another winter. (Typical, when I have so much more ammunition to help fight the mud fever now!) He will be much missed, but I would never again buy a chestnut TB with 4 white socks!_ _

FlashHarry Horse & Hound Forum_ _

Nizerol is working really well for Molly. The mud fever cleared up immediately and the bald patches are just healing now. It is really easy to work into the fetlock hair so I have been using it weekly as a preventative. I just hose her lower leg and fetlock, work in the shampoo into a lather; let it sit for 5 mins then hose it off again and dry her legs._ _
MummyFi Equichat nz_ _



LaurenBay said:



Second Evelyns advice with Nizerol. I used it on my mare, she had scabs on all 4 legs and after washing twice with Nizerol they disspeared.

Click to expand...

_


LaurenBay said:


> _
> 
> I also left the nizerol to dry on._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> *READ MY EARLIER POST* - I have been actively physically researching it over the past 8 years. With physical cases to treat. My own equine vet (specialist) now advises clients to use Nizerol
> 
> 
> *VETS RARELY* ever see rain scald, mudfever, greasy heel in it's early stages - they see it AFTER the owner has picked at it, broken the skin and washed it with everything they possess that hides under the kitchen sink.
> ...


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Tnavas said:
> 
> 
> > *READ MY EARLIER POST* - I have been actively physically researching it over the past 8 years. With physical cases to treat. My own equine vet (specialist) now advises clients to use Nizerol
> ...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> jaydee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in the Dermatophilus stageas the horses I treat don't get this far so the extended knowledge isnot required.
> ...


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Tnavas said:
> 
> 
> > Ketoconazole (trade name Nizerol in your useage) isnt a new drug, its been around for years and unless you were responsible for formulating it in the 70's then any success in treating fungal infections with it isnt down to you - its widely available and vets in the UK as well as doctors prescribing it for humans have been using it for years. Where there is a secondary infection in a fungal disease its unlikely to be the same one that causes real rain scald as it isnt known to be soil borne.
> ...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think maybe you are the one that is too focused to see beyond the point you want to make. I do understand what you're trying to say but to know that ketoconazole is effective in curing rain rot you first have to confirm by a biopsy that the horse does indeed have rain rot.
Extensive research has already been done in laboratory & clinical trials to introduce the dermatophilus bacteria into animals and then observe the symptoms - which manifest as what we know as rain rot/mud fever etc. and they then look at the most effective ways of treating it. This work is not done by some vet going out to look at a pony in field somewhere thats had the scabs picked off 'whatever'.
Research has also been done introducing other things that cause skin problems - fungal infections for one and also infections from soil borne things like e-coli as they all have a similar appearance and appearance but a different cause.
If you want to do some actual research trials you might try approaching someone doing a PhD, but a huge amount of research and trials have already been done by the big Pharma, companies on 'triazoles' which are the group that ketoconazole belongs too as to how effective they are as anti bacterials/antibiotics, mostly down to the ongoing problems with drug resistance. Its already well documented that they are effective in the treatment of fungal related infections so for your theory to work you would have to prove the existence of dermatophilus on the affected area to be able to say that you have a success as research has already indentified the bacteria minus any fungal existence in cases of rain rot
One of the biggest delays in this research is the concern that triazoles may have a miniscule risk of causing birth defects and there are already new antifungals that are less risk coming through the registration process which under new EU legislation coming out next year may hinder re-registration of these products. 
Good luck with your continued research, I wish you well in your efforts.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I also have to disagree with the statement "rain rot is not contagious".

In my experience, it IS.

Picture this - new horse, perfect bill of health except that I couldn't get my hands on her to feel her all over. By the time I COULD, she had quite extensive rain rot. Not so bad that you could see it but all along her topline and down her sides.

3 days later, my mother's pony turns up with it on her nose, presumably picked up from grooming the affected young TB.

3 more days later, a boarder's pony turns up with it. Same day, I take my older gelding's rug off for the first time in a few days, and he has it UNDER HIS RUG where during this time he has been completely dry.

We treated by using a medicated shampoo for the treatment of fungal skin infections primarily in dogs and cats - this particular shampoo is of course also registered for use in horses, we bought it on vet's advice and the vet cannot recommend the use of a drug or product that is not registered for use on the species intended.

All four horses are now totally clear of any sign of rain rot though my older gelding still has 'scabs' on his hind legs. He has old wire scars on both hind legs and we presume these 'scabs' are from keratosis caused by his scars as he is otherwise completely healthy and nothing we have tried has made any difference.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaydee - what I am trying to get across is that I believe the initial cause of rain rot, mud fever and greasy heel is FUNGAL! Not bacteria - I think that the bacteria gets in when owners start to pick off the scabs or the horse itches the condition and breaks the skin

Treat it at the first sign - the raised areas of glued together hairs - with the Nizerol and it goes no further. If Nizerol doesn't work on bacteria then the condition it sorted must be fungal. If it were bacterial then washing with an antiseptic solution would sort it straight away but it doesn't. The Nizoral does.

Where I am in New Zealand these conditions are rife as we are in a humid zone. So we see this on a very regular basis. The majority of our horses live out and many without covers. We are very good at spotting the early signs as we see it all year round.

This winter just passed was very wet and my filly naked, she was fine until we had heavy rain, followed by a couple of very warm days then back to the rain. She developed rainscald in a matter of days. The rest of the horses in her paddock didn't because they had covers on. My Clydesdale on a different property developed it on her ears - the only spot left uncovered.

As soon as I spotted the raised areas - they were treated with Nizerol and a few days later clear od scabs and any further new patches.

I would love to have this researched as it woould save so many horses from being tortured by their well meaning owners.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Dilute bleach in a spray bottle (follow the instructions on the packet, use the amount recommended for washing human hands) Remove the scabs and dispose of in a plastic bag then spray affected area once a day.

It may hurt the horse a little but it is the cheapest option I know of and worked really well on my horse's mud fever, it had grown back hair in two weeks and had healed up in one week.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Standardbred said:


> Dilute bleach in a spray bottle (follow the instructions on the packet, use the amount recommended for washing human hands) Remove the scabs and dispose of in a plastic bag then spray affected area once a day.
> 
> It may hurt the horse a little but it is the cheapest option I know of and worked really well on my horse's mud fever, it had grown back hair in two weeks and had healed up in one week.


It's cheap but it doesn't work and it hurts the horse - been there done that with a harnedd trainer I worked for - we worked on one horse for weeks.

One wash with Nizoral will clear it up in a day or two - you won't need to pick off the scabs and the horse won't feel a thing. The bottle lasts for ages and won't bleach your clothes in the process.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I have used bleach for all my rain rot/mud fever cases, has not failed me yet.

The reason it hurts is because it is killing all the bugs/bacteria.

My friend is also using it succesfully on her miniature horse.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Standardbred said:


> I have used bleach for all my rain rot/mud fever cases, has not failed me yet.
> 
> The reason it hurts is because it is killing all the bugs/bacteria.
> 
> My friend is also using it succesfully on her miniature horse.


Pulling the scabs off hurts them because the lymph is stuck around the hairs - when you pull them off you pull the hair out by the roots. Bleach will sting too on broken skin

Nizoral doesn't sting or hurt in any way, the scabs come away by themselves.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont know if anyones said this, but medical Iodine shampoos worked for me.
Get horse/pony wet, scrub with iodine shampoo, leave on for 30mins to soak in, rinse off and use a brush to scrub off whatevers left. Dry off really well. 
I heard that its from vitamin deficiency? So we also bought apple/salt and mineral licks for their stalls.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Ponies said:


> I heard that its from vitamin deficiency?


Zinc and Copper both help skin integrity so it's worth finding a good mineral block that has these ingredients.

Vitamin A also may help too. 

Last year while I was away my filly developed really bad sunburn on her white blaze. Her mineral block had run out a couple of weeks earlier.

When I got back from my holiday I bought her a new block and a few days later all signs of thesunburn had gone.

This was the first time for over two years that she had run out - so now the block is replaced the momen it is gone. Both mum and daughter have big white blazes. The zinc and Copper seem to keep the sunburn at bay.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> Jaydee - what I am trying to get across is that I believe the initial cause of rain rot, mud fever and greasy heel is FUNGAL! Not bacteria - I think that the bacteria gets in when owners start to pick off the scabs or the horse itches the condition and breaks the skin
> 
> Treat it at the first sign - the raised areas of glued together hairs - with the Nizerol and it goes no further. If Nizerol doesn't work on bacteria then the condition it sorted must be fungal. If it were bacterial then washing with an antiseptic solution would sort it straight away but it doesn't. The Nizoral does.
> 
> ...


 If you are so interested in researching then why not begin with asking owners of affected horses to have samples of skin scrapes sent off for analysis before treatment. These would show both fungal and/or bacterial presence. You would probably have to pay the costs but would be worth it for your ongoing research as without them you cant prove anything that you could present to a company.
Sufficient laboratory trials have been done to confirm that dermatophilus is the cause of rain rot as these trials have to be carried out under clinical conditions where there is no other fungal or bacterial cause present - this is how scientific research is done - my husband is Global Head of R&D in a company that specialises in this type of thing
You might be able to prove that Nizoral is effective against dermatophilus as well as fungal infections this way
Trials on new less toxic 'azoles' are currently underway to determine how useful they would be as antibacterials/antibiotics
ingentaconnect Antibacterial Activity of Some New Azole Compounds
Nizoral is available in its generic form sold as Ketoconazole which is a lot cheaper I imagine than the brand name.
For the person who uses *bleach* effectively - Hydrogen Peroxide is a very effective antibacterial and antifungal - these things can do both jobs. It is also cheap. I frequently use it on myself especially when I get scrapes and also tick bites and though it might sting a bit I wouldnt describe it as painful at all


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ponies said:


> I dont know if anyones said this, but medical Iodine shampoos worked for me.
> Get horse/pony wet, scrub with iodine shampoo, leave on for 30mins to soak in, rinse off and use a brush to scrub off whatevers left. Dry off really well.
> I heard that its from vitamin deficiency? So we also bought apple/salt and mineral licks for their stalls.


 Iodine is another well established application that has the ability to treat both fungicidal and bactericidal infections very effectively
Iodine: a Very Old and Efficient Bactericidal, Fungicidal, Virucidal and Sporicidal Agent - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
There are many ways to treat these things but the best approach to them is management to prevent them happening in the first place if thats at all possible as they do cause a horse pain and discomfort which is avoidable.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I use Triodine or MTG... works well for me and has worked for several years.

Iodine-based shampoo (Viodine shampoo) also works well and treats a variety of skin funguses...


----------



## StopSquareSalute (Nov 15, 2012)

My friends horse had horrible rain rot this year that they could not heal. The vet had to remove them with surgical clippers :-( He now has large open sores were the rain rot was.


----------

